# Baby Aspirin dilemma



## mrsmudd

Hi all, hoping someone can give a bit of advice. I am now 12 weeks 2 days pregnant  had scan yesterday and all appears well. I had two early miscarriages this year, one in march due to b/o and one in may, poss a chemical pregnancy so I took it upon myself to try taking a 75g aspirin each day with my prenatal vitamin after reading a bit about it online. Now I don't know whether to keep going or stop and when I asked gp and midwife they were vague as they obv didn't advise this in the first place. I'm a little apprehensive as I don't know if this is helping or if it was a coincidence but I just wanted to try something to avoid another loss. I have one son aged 2 and had a normal pregnancy with him. I'm aware I need to stop before delivery though in case of bleeding issues in labour. Any advice or similar stories would be appreciated! Thanks x


----------



## Tasha

75mg is such a small dose and does no damage to your baby, so I feel it better to keep going than just stop. 34 or 36 weeks is the usual time people stop.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, I would definetely reccomend that you keep taking it. Just because you had a normal pregnancy with your son dosent make it impossible to have developed a clotting disorder.
The low dose aspirin will do no harm whatsoever but can work miracles and is well worth taking. Best of luck to you, I know how nerve racking it all is!


----------



## Winks

I'm on 100mg from 12 weeks to 36 weeks - OB said it can help with placenta formation. Mine is to prevent Pre-e... hopefully. 

I like taking it because the tablets come in packages with mon-sun... so then I never miss taking the other 4 tablets I'm on. Lol - not a good reason I know.

Best of luck with your pregnancy.


----------



## MightyMom

Lots of good data here:
https://www.jfponline.com/Pages.asp?AID=5826
Lots of studies done. Basically this OB explains why she prescribes 81mg aspirin to women at risk for pre-eclampsia.


----------



## sara1

I'd keep up with it if I were you. A low dose will do no harm and can really help if you've got 'sticky blood' or high blood pressure. My doctor has told me to go off it at 34 weeks. Good luck


----------



## baileybubs

Hi there, I have the same dilemma. I am 11 weeks + 4 an got my scan next week but if all is ok I dont know whether to keep taking it. I have read some people be really critical and say I shouldn't take it without my gp telling me to but my gp is useless and my midwife said she has had other women who have taken it so it cant hurt. Like you my gp hasnt really given an answer on when to stop.
But like a lot of these ladies on here they say keep taking until about 34 weeks, I will mention it again to my midwife next time but think I will continue it....I dont want to risk stopping taking it if it has been helping.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi there,

I just wanted to update and just say to be careful if you are taking baby aspirin, as I have just found out I am borderline anaemic, which is ironic considering I worried I had sticky blood! I dont know what effect aspirin has on someone who is anaemic but I do not its not advisable to take it if you are. I was self-prescribing baby aspirin and have now stopped taking it but just wanted to warn other ladies to be cautious. 
Hope everything is going well for you all :flower:


----------



## Cata

Hi!

I have been taking 100 mg every day since I was 6 weeks pregnant, I do not have high blood pressure or any other issues, just my recurrent mcs.

My first OB said to take it until I was 38 weeks or so, but last Tuesday i was told I may get a c-section at 37 weeks because my baby is very big <3 so I stopped about 3 days ago.

I hope you have a very healthy and happy pregnancy:flower:


----------

